# Practising japanese language



## kyuzo (May 31, 2012)

Hi.

I'm currently studying the Japanese language at an elementary level and I'm having difficulties in grasping it up fluently. So if there will be any kind soul here thats willing to revise together and correct my mistakes, I'll gladly appreciate it.

ありがとう!!!


----------

